# Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?



## Succer (18. April 2009)

*Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Folgende Frage:

Hab ne Satellitenschüssel, die tzu meiner Wohnung gehört, aber keinen Fernseher.

Wenn ich nun an meinem PC TV gucken will, geht das dann nur über einen externen Sat-Reciever? Oder gibt es TV-Karten, die das können, oder sogar der TV-IN meiner Grafikkarte?


----------



## dot (18. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

DVB-S SAT Karte oder wenn du noch einen sehr alten LNB hast eine SAT Karte fuer den analogen Empfang.


----------



## Succer (18. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

wie kann ich erkennen, was für einen LNB ich habe? steht das da drauf?


----------



## kill_bill (18. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Wo wenn nicht auf dem LNB selbst ? ->Rausklettern und nachgucken  .

Versuch evtl. rauszufinden wie alt das Gerät ist. Das könnte schon weiterhelfen.

MfG


----------



## dot (18. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*



Succer schrieb:


> wie kann ich erkennen, was für einen LNB ich habe? steht das da drauf?



Hast du keinen Receiver oder kannst dir einen leihen? Einfach mal einen DVB-S faehigen Receiver anschlieszen und gucken ob was kommt


----------



## Succer (18. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Hab leider keinen Reciever und es is momentan zu stark am regnen, als dass ich da raus klettern will... 

Aber seit letztem jahr gibt es doch nur noch Digitales aus der Schüssel oder? B in mir nämlich sicher, dass mein Vormieter die Schüssel im Sommer noch benutzt hat!


----------



## dot (18. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Eigentlich werden schon seit zig Jahren nur noch U(niversal)-LNBs verbaut und da kannst du beliebig einen analogen oder ditigalen Receiver anschlieszen.


----------



## james07 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

jede DVB-S Karte geht nur die neueren Modelle unterstützen auch HD TV was die älteren Karten nicht hatten.


----------



## iceman650 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

richtig. und analog wird (zumindest über astra 19.2) noch gesendet. aber mit einer dvb-s karte bist du erst einmal sicher.


----------



## Succer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Ok, danke für die Hilfe erstmal!

Hab mir jetzt diese Karte bestellt, die is laut Beschreibung auch HD-TV Fähig, aber wie läuft das dann eigentlich? Muss ich da irgendwas einstellen oder wenn der Sender Umschaltet, hab ich einfach "plötzlich" nen besseres Bild?

Welches Programm könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Greyfox (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Hallo Succer,
diese Karte ist definitiv nicht HD-TV fähig. Sie müsste dafür DVB-S2 unterstützen. Suche dir eine TV Karte, welche Standard BDA Treiber nutzt. zb. Nova S2 oder wie das ding von Haupauge heißt. Dann progdvb standard downloaden, channellisten googlen und los geht der Spaß.


----------



## Succer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Auf der Produktseite steht allerdings 





> Unterstützung für
> SCPC- und MCPC-Übertragungsverfahren
> HDTV (hochauflösendes Fernsehen nach dem MPEG-2-Standard)


Oder ist das was anderes?

Die Nova S2 kostet gut über 100€, das is mir dann doch etwas viel!


----------



## INU.ID (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*



Greyfox schrieb:


> Hallo Succer,
> diese Karte ist definitiv nicht HD-TV fähig. Sie müsste dafür DVB-S2 unterstützen.



Jein. Die alte Technisat beherrsch auch schon HDTV, allerdings nur in MPEG2 - was mittlerweile quasi "ausgestorben" ist.


*@Succer:* Diese sollte es sein: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - TV-Karten - Sat (DVB-S) - TechniSat SkyStar HD2 (((DVB-S2 MPEG2/4)))


----------



## Succer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Danke Inu!

Hast du Erfahrungen mit der Karte? Ist die gut?


----------



## james07 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

habe die alte SkyStar und ist ganz gut. 
Im grunde ist auch alles ganz einfach.
Karte einbauen, Treiber instalieren und danach Software alles auf CD, und wenn du das Pogramm das erste mal startest sucht es automatisch nach Sendern , du mußt nur Astra 19,2 Grad wählen, Im Anschluß die knapp 1000 sender so sotieren bis du die Hast die du willst also ca 30 deutsche TV Kanäle + diverse Radiokanäle.


----------



## INU.ID (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Leider habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit der DVB S2 sammeln können. Ich hatte den Vorgänger und war damit sehr zufrieden. Das neue Modell läßt sich sogar mit einem CI-Steckplatz nachrüsten (Pay-TV). Vor ca. nem halben Jahr gab es mal Probleme mit der Software unter Vista 64Bit mit 4GB RAM, aber ich denke das wurde behoben.


----------



## Succer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

wie sieht das bei solchen karten eigentlich mit PayTV aus? dafür brauch man ja so nen Slot oder?

Und was ist das? oder genau so ein ding für PayTV?


----------



## james07 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Premiere kannste fast vergessen, da sie keine Nagra Karten mehr ausliefern. Mit dem neuen verschlüßelungssystem kommt AlphaCrypt und co nicht zurecht. Habe Premiere ABo und habe es getestet Aufnahme am PC sind Geschichte leider.


----------



## jo-ker (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Brauch man für HD eigentlich auch irgendtwas anderes besonderes, also HD LNB oder so?


----------



## james07 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

jaein du benötigst eine digital taugliche LNB keine analoge


----------



## Succer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

So, morgen kommt die Karte (SkyStar HD2) an, sollte ich die Mitgelieferte Software nutzen? Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen? hab gehört, dass Dscaler ganz gut sein soll. Funktioniert denn Jedes Programm auch  mit jeder Karte?


----------



## cyberhofi (21. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

die beta-version von dem was original dabei is ist gut, die "normale" is recht instabil


----------



## Succer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

sind da auch schon die Treiber mit bei? Finde auf der Produktseite nichts, oder ist das dieses "Clear Devices"?


----------



## Succer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Soo, Karte heute gekommen, Treiber und Software installiert alles kein Problem! Allerdings finde ich keine Programme... 

Hab das Kabel von der Schüssel einfach hinten in die Karte rein gesteckt und de is das auch recht fest und wackelt nicht und so... liegt das an der Sat Schüssel? oder is das nur eine Einstellungssache?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succer (23. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

Hat sich erledigt, Mein Nachbar hat sich einfach das Kabel gekrallt, da bei mir nur eins aus der Wand kam, konnte ich das nicht sehen... 

Aber so funktioniert alles top!


----------



## dot (23. April 2009)

*AW: Satschüssel am PC Nutzen, Reciever unumgänglich?*

DScaler hat imo eine relativ gute Grundeinstellung in Sachen Bildqualitaet. Naja, kannst halt noch Unmengen weitere Einstellungen vornehmen. Haettest du jetzt eine Hauppauge gehabt haette ich gesagt, dass du unbedingt die Software meiden solltest. Aber die Software deiner Karte kenne ich  leider nicht.


----------

